# Plucking fan leaves off two weeks beofre harvests



## oregonduck76 (Nov 10, 2011)

hey guys, just wondering if there were any benefits to plucking fan leaves off for some more light exposure two weeks before harvests


----------



## v35b (Nov 10, 2011)

I think most People on here would say....Don't be messin with the fan leaves till harvest.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2011)

No.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 10, 2011)

:yeahthat:  green=photosynthesis


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 10, 2011)

sweet, ill leave them alone! if it aint broke, dont fix right? haha!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 10, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2011)

Just say no to plucking



:bong:


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2011)

Put a rubber band around your wrist and every time you want to pluck a leaf snap the rubber band...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you picking up what we're putting down? NO disturbing of fan leaves...never, ever ever. :doh: :hitchair: :hairpull: :cry:  But, thanks for asking.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 10, 2011)

:yeahthat: to all above! :rofl:


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 10, 2011)

It's almost Thanksgiving if you feel the need to pluck something


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmmmm...I start stripping the fan leafs the finalweek..and do most the trimming while the plant still standing...then Harvest is chop and hang...just my thaughts

take care and be safe


----------



## Rockster (Nov 11, 2011)

I wouldn't do it as very time you pull a healthy leaf off God kills a kitten.

 And it's plucking nonsense!


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 11, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...I start stripping the fan leafs the finalweek..and do most the trimming while the plant still standing...then Harvest is chop and hang...just my thaughts
> 
> take care and be safe




I was also thinking in that ... Know some ppl that do that. But my question is based in the experience that i'm having right now:

 - I have stopped feeding the ladies one week ago. The leafs are now the storage of energy to the plants as some salts that are still in the soil. If i had removed the leafs the storage unit wouldn't exist. And how is photosynthesis made in this last week ?

Because of those thinkings of mine i have decided just to remove the lower leafs. But since i also thought in doing that i would like to know why and if the results are the same.

Thanks


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 11, 2011)

I think we need to replace the Attitude banner with one that says "Leave your fan leaves alone newbie, no matter what your retarded friend tells you".


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> I wouldn't do it as very time you pull a healthy leaf off God kills a kitten.
> 
> And it's plucking nonsense!



That is the best laugh i have had in a week. thanks Rockster.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 11, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> "Leave your fan leaves alone *newbie*, no matter what your *retarded* friend tells you".



This attitude i cannot understand and it is more and more this site. What a shame.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> I wouldn't do it as very time you pull a healthy leaf off God kills a kitten.
> 
> And it's plucking nonsense!


 

Kill them ALL I say 


She Loves me....SHe loves me NOT..:cry:She loves me...SHe Loves me Not...:cry:



SHE LOVES ME:yay:  pluck pluck pluck


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry. I know it was rude but I just couldnt resist.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> This attitude i cannot understand and it is more and more this site. What a shame.



How interesting, i don't see this site that way at all. There is a lot of people willing to help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 11, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Sorry. I know it was rude but I just couldnt resist.



It wasn't rude, it was meant as humor and I personally am not offended in the slightest.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2011)

opinions ...everyone has one...

take care and be safe

*bho*....dont sweat the small people


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 11, 2011)

I was just trying to be funny but I still say Im sorry cause I dont want to start any kind of argument.  For us people that have been here for years and have seen this same topic come up a hundred times might get my humor.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2011)

yep...mine too     No need for arguing..Like I said...everyone Has they opinion..and we dont ALL have to agree on this type subject

take care and be safe


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 11, 2011)

I completely disagree .....Wait..What were we talkin about ...:hubba:


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 11, 2011)

I pluck fan leaves 1 to 2 weeks before harvest if im having rot or PM issues. I feel it gives the buds greater air circulation and sunshine. But like it was said earlier, if it aint broke, dont fix it.


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 11, 2011)

And maine i didnt find that rude so dont sweat it. I dont see demeaning or rude messages on here at all anymore and im glad. That was purely meant as a joke and it didnt hurt my feelings. 

Find something else to get upset about like those damn spammers.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 11, 2011)

This debate will never end.

But there is something to consider,

I agree big fan leaves and light are needed for Photosynthesis.

But if growing many plants in a tight space, so close as to block most if not all to the lower plant if *some *removal would allow more light to reach the lower portions of the plant.

I understand it robbing peter to pay paul, but ive seen my own grows suffer from lack of light penatration deep inside and the lower parts.
It comes out a light green and not as good.

I wonder if more whole branch removal would help the overall Quality yeild that I get.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 11, 2011)

For those ppl pissed about the casual usage of the word "retarded", I ask why are you so worried about being politically correct? It's not politically correct to grow a globally-illegal substance, now is it? :rofl:

sorry...couldn't help meself... :rofl:


----------



## BBFan (Nov 11, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ...*dont sweat the small people*


 
Now that's funny right there.  Thanks for the chuckle 4u.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 11, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> For those ppl pissed about the casual usage of the word "retarded", I ask why are you so worried about being politically correct? It's not politically correct to grow a globally-illegal substance, now is it? :rofl:
> 
> sorry...couldn't help meself... :rofl:


 
Doesnt mean we dont have manners.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 11, 2011)

wow, didnt expect this ordeal to come out of a simple question, lol! thanks for the advice, no thanks to the snide comments


----------



## Irish (Nov 12, 2011)

i'd rather be underlit, and pluck with discretion, than overlit, and have to pluck... 

i can dig what gd said, cause its exactly what i do in my 'style' of growing indoors...


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 12, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> This debate will never end.
> 
> But there is something to consider,
> 
> ...



Thanks GD about sharing your experience. So basically you pluck if space is a problem ? Perhaps in this grow will try to defoliate one and see about yield.

Thanks again :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 12, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> For those ppl pissed about the casual usage of the word "retarded", I ask why are you so worried about being politically correct? It's not politically correct to grow a globally-illegal substance, now is it? :rofl:
> 
> sorry...couldn't help meself... :rofl:




This site is all about being correct ... No politics, no sports, no religions, no bad words ... Very conservative and somewhat "moral" ... But just for some things.

For the person who gave me the rep to get a sense of humour ... The sense of humour is off since i have a pneumonia.


----------



## Locked (Nov 12, 2011)

Hope you feel better bho......being sick sucks.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Thanks GD about sharing your experience. So basically you pluck if space is a problem ? Perhaps in this grow will try to defoliate one and see about yield.
> 
> Thanks again :aok:


 
Well I havent but it crossed my mind.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 12, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> This debate will never end.
> 
> But there is something to consider,
> 
> ...



My harvests have shown lack of light issues at times as well, GD!


More light/space would be better than plucking.....hindsight 20/20!  It's not the best solution, but it may be needed in extreme cases (plucking), so I don't see there to be a right or wrong answer, just a right or wrong application of the remedy. Do what you must, but do so knowing what you are doing!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> This site is all about being correct ... No politics, no sports, no religions, no bad words ... Very conservative and somewhat "moral" ... But just for some things.
> 
> For the person who gave me the rep to get a sense of humour ... The sense of humour is off since i have a pneumonia.



Conservative for a pot site..true I guess. 

Get better bho, i hope your taking your medicine and doing what you should be.. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 12, 2011)

imho, there is a right and wrong answer, and the answer is  Don't pluck ever, for any reason, ever.
Do you all really want to kill kittens????

If you want light to get to the lower bud sites....either spread your plants out or cut off the lower parts that get no light.
This will increse quality and yield, I have seen this time and again.

If you space is superfull, then yes, cut out branches too. Never cut out leaves.

Just don't do it.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 12, 2011)

And maybe another way of looking at it is do you really want to stress, injure, or harm your plant in any way in the last two weeks of flower.  I personally would say no.  Those last two weeks are critical and you want your plant to put every ounce of energy into swelling up those calyxs and producing resin instead of repairing damage done to the plant.  Maybe Im just stuborn and set in my ways but I just dont pluck fan leaves.  Now if it is small usless leaves near the bottom of the plant that arent quite getting the light penetration I will do a little cleaning up but I do that gradually through flowering and not just hammer it all at once in the last couple weeks.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 12, 2011)

The real issue is plucking leaves early in flower, the last week will do no harm or help imo.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 12, 2011)

why do you say that dman?  I was thinking the exact opposite .


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 12, 2011)

You cant make a hermi stressing a plant with a week to go imo, even if it hermis you would never know, there just isnt enough time.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 12, 2011)

Thats true but dont you think it will effect other things like resin production?


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 12, 2011)

well maybe, but i think most of the resin is already there the last week, doing anything that late just doesnt have time to cause an issue, but thats just my opinion.

an anxious grower trying to cut asap could get hurt, but a well matured plant is hard to screw up with a week to go.

With all that said i dont ever touch a leaf. LOL.


----------



## Locked (Nov 12, 2011)

Directly from Marijuana Botany by Robert Connell Clarke....


*Leafing is one of the most misunderstood techniques of drug Cannabis cultivation. In the mind of the cultivator, several reasons exist for removing leaves. Many feel that large shade leaves draw energy from the flowering plant, and therefore the flowering clusters will be smaller. It is felt that by removing the leaves, surplus energy will be available, and large floral clusters will be formed. Also, some feel that inhibitors of flowering, synthesized in the leaves during the long noninductive days of summer, may be stored in the older leaves that were formed during the noninductive photoperiod. Possibly, if these inhibitor-laden leaves are removed, the plant will proceed to flower, and maturation will be accelerated. Large leaves shade the inner portions of the plant, and small atrophied floral clusters may begin to develop if they receive more light.

In actuality, few if any of the theories behind leafing give any indication of validity. Indeed, leafing possibly serves to defeat its original purpose. Large leaves have a definite function in the growth and development of Cannabis. Large leaves serve as photosynthetic factories for the production of sugars and other necessary growth sub stances. They also create shade, but at the same time they are collecting valuable solar energy and producing foods that will be used during the floral development of the plant. Premature removal of leaves may cause stunting, because the potential for photosynthesis is reduced. As these leaves age and lose their ability to carry on photo synthesis they turn chlorotie (yellow) and fall to the ground. In humid areas care is taken to remove the yellow or brown leaves, because they might invite attack by fungus. During chlorosis the plant breaks down substances, such as chlorophylls, and translocates the molecular components to a new growing part of the plant, such as the flowers. Most Cannabis plants begin to lose their larger leaves when they enter the flowering stage, and this trend continues until senescence. It is more efficient for the plant to reuse the energy and various molecular components of existing chlorophyll than to synthesize new chlorophyll at the time of flowering. During flowering this energy is needed to form floral clusters and ripen seeds.

Removing large amounts of leaves may interfere with the metabolic balance of the plant. If this metabolic change occurs too late in the season it could interfere with floral development and delay maturation. If any floral inhibitors are removed, the intended effect of accelerating flowering will probably be counteracted by metabolic upset in the plant. Removal of shade leaves does facilitate more light reaching the center of the plant, but if there is not enough food energy produced in the leaves, the small internal floral clusters will probably not grow any larger. Leaf removal may also cause sex reversal resulting from a metabolic change.

If leaves must be removed, the petiole is cut so that at least an inch remains attached to the stalk. Weaknesses in the limb axis at the node result if the leaves are pulled off at the abscission layer while they are still green. Care is taken to see that the shriveling petiole does not invite fungus attack.

It should be remembered that, regardless of strain or environmental conditions, the plant strives to reproduce, and reproduction is favored by early maturation. This produces a situation where plants are trying to mature and reproduce as fast as possible. Although the purpose of leafing is to speed maturation, disturbing the natural progressive growth of a plant probably interferes with its rapid development.

Cannabis grows largest when provided with plentiful nutrients, sunlight, and water and left alone to grow and mature naturally. It must be remembered that any alteration of the natural life cycle of Cannabis will affect productivity. Imaginative combinations and adaptations of propagation techniques exist, based on specific situations of cultivation. Logical choices are made to direct the natural growth cycle of Cannabis to favor the timely maturation of those products sought by the cultivator, without sacrificing seed or clone production.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2011)

:48:


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 12, 2011)

thats what im looking for, thanks hamster


----------



## e2paradise (Nov 13, 2011)

it is usefull, if you use grow light, it will be a  harvest


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2011)

e2paradise said:
			
		

> it is usefull, if you use grow light, it will be a  harvest



My word, don't YOU have something constructive to do with your time?  Please go away.


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2011)

e2paradise said:
			
		

> it is usefull, if you use grow light, it will be a  harvest



Almost sounds like if you build it they will come......

Shldn't you be Spamming some other board right now?


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Nov 17, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...I start stripping the fan leafs the finalweek..and do most the trimming while the plant still standing...then Harvest is chop and hang...just my thaughts
> 
> take care and be safe



I like this idea.  I wouldn't cut them off until the plant is ready for harvest :icon_smile:.........


----------



## Arex (Nov 17, 2011)

Plucking the leaves would decrease photosynthesis which means less energy and food for the plant for maturing correct? I don't see why you would pluck the leaves at all until harvest time.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 17, 2011)

On my next grow I am going to pluck every single leaf off the plant on the first day of flowering so it will make more room for bigger buds.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 17, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> On my next grow I am going to pluck every single leaf off the plant on the first day of flowering so it will make more room for bigger buds.


 

:rofl: yeah yeah do it do it, then make a gj :rofl: Ahhhh.....we's so funnay!

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 17, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> On my next grow I am going to pluck every single leaf off the plant on the first day of flowering so it will make more room for bigger buds.


If you do that, make sure you take pics for us to see the results


----------



## Growdude (Nov 24, 2011)

Thats a damm nasty looking critter from hell.


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2011)

Man that cat looks angry.....


----------



## yingxuy (Dec 1, 2011)

I would say "no." Those last two weeks are critical, you want your plant into production of resin swelling and those calyxs repair damage to the plant, not an ounce of energy. Maybe IM is just stuborn and set in my ways, but I just do not put off the fan leaves.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 2, 2011)

Am i weird to like those hairless cats.
Lol
T4


----------



## Irish (Dec 2, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Am i weird to like those hairless cats.
> Lol
> T4


 
 you'd be a little weird not to me thinks!


----------

